# Spurs for Mess Dress?



## BurnDoctor (2 Nov 2011)

Good Day -

I've tried the "search" function here, and I've asked the kind folks at Andrei Master Tailors...so far I've come up empty.

Can anyone provide a lead on a source for spurs to wear with the Mess Dress Wellington Boots?

Thanks in advance,

D.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2011)

Are the spurs for you?  If so, when did they change dress policy for Medical Branch officers?  When I served, spurs were not authorized for medical types and according to CF Dress Instructions (the version I've seen anyway) apparently are still not.



> 5. Standard Options. The following are
> standard options for the universal pattern army mess
> dress (Figures 6B1-3 and 6B1-4). Members of
> branches/regiments with no authorized differences
> ...


----------



## Strike (2 Nov 2011)

Here you go...

http://www.ldshkitshop.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Nov 2011)

Both of those spur types will require spur boxes to be installed in the heels of you wellies. Unless you are posted to a Armoured unit, and we don't have MO's posted to our unit, then why bother.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (2 Nov 2011)

As the former keeper of the Medical Branch "tribal traditions", I can guarantee that spurs are not authorized for wear by members of the Medical Service.  A few years ago, there was a large influx of jobless air defenders into the branch who lobbied to wear their RCA mess dress including yellow striped trousers and wellies / spurs.  The cheap b*astards were shot down in flames!


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Nov 2011)

Why would anyone who's not armoured/dragoons/horse guards/rifles (and I'm sure there's others) want to wear spurs anyway? Look-Cool factor? I'm pretty sure, despite the fact you can buy them, the RCAC men (or boys in some cases   ) earned those spurs!


----------



## Tank Troll (2 Nov 2011)

The are a pain in the a** to wear,  especially after a few wobblies and you forget you have them on and try to walk down stairs:blotto:

I don't wear them any more as my current regiment was never calvery.  Now before the nay sayers and such point out that all Armour Regiments are entitled to wear spurs regardless of wether they were calvery or not. Yes I know this, and is my discussion not to wear spurs and this is how I rationalize it.


----------



## RCA (2 Nov 2011)

> RCA mess dress including yellow striped trousers and wellies / spurs.


 -  Yes, The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery are authorized to wear spurs, but we wear red striped pants, as red is the colour of the Artillery. (as per Artillery Standing Orders Vol I)


----------



## mikeninercharlie (2 Nov 2011)

RCA said:
			
		

> -  Yes, The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery are authorized to wear spurs, but we wear red striped pants, as red is the colour of the Artillery. (as per Artillery Standing Orders Vol I)


Yellow stripes, Red stripes it's all the same, jobless combat arms officers with shallow pockets attempting to recreate the Medical Branch in their own image. I remember a RDC type in that cabal who turned up about 10-12 years ago.  >


----------



## BurnDoctor (2 Nov 2011)

Thanks all for the replies.  

I ought to have prefaced the question by giving some background: a debate was recently being had on this topic in the mess, with one member indicating that spurs were for Armor only, and another member (neither one of them was me) maintaining that they were for any Arny officer, any branch, above the rank of Major.

I figured if I found a source for spurs that the source would have the answer...should have anticipated that simply asking the question of the SME's on the board would yield the answer.

I'll pass the information on, and I appreciate everyone's input.

I think this thread's run its course...


----------



## Pusser (3 Nov 2011)

As I understand it (in discussion with my Army friends - yes, I have a few), spurs are worn by all ranks in certain branches because historically, all ranks would have been mounted (e.g. Cavalry, Horse Artillery).  However, in other branches, spurs are restricted  by rank, because only certain ranks would have been mounted (e.g. field grade infantry officers).

I've always felt the that naval officer's mess kit just begged for spurs with its broad gold stripe.  However, that argument is going nowhere.  Shipboard ladders are difficult enough (especially since we insist on using them like stairs).  Adding spurs to the mix (along with the gin and rum) would just lead to disaster.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> *I've always felt the that naval officer's mess kit just begged for spurs* with its broad gold stripe.  However, that argument is going nowhere.  Shipboard ladders are difficult enough (especially since we insist on using them like stairs).  Adding spurs to the mix (along with the gin and rum) would just lead to disaster.



Are you sure that your desire for spurs is not simply wanting to add another fetish?  Making use of " . . . , bum and the lash" is bad enough - wearing spurs while you do so, that's just sick.

I don't know if it is mentioned in CF Dress Instructions, however I have seen it in it various regimental/corps standing orders that spurs are not to be worn on board ships or while dancing.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Nov 2011)

If you're an old Lawn Dart driver, spurs are in vogue as well!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> If you're an old Lawn Dart driver, spurs are in vogue as well!



Yeah, but no fancy jingly rowels. Just a mount to hook the cables to. All that metal under the heels makes them damn slippery too


----------

